# Betta Splenden Complex Group Collection



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

So im starting my collection of bettas from the splenden complex group. First pair is Wild Imbellis(witch i already have). Second pair is Wild Guitar Smaragdina (Buying at the moment) Third will be Mahachai(searching for it) and last Wild Splenden full blood from the wild(also Searching) this will be my collection. I will post picture when i have the whole set


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool wow purebred splendens those are rare.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hard to find purebred mahachai and splendens nowadays. I see all these mahachai being sold as pure on AB and they don't look all that pure to me. Sad to think they were only just recognised as an official species and yet they have been allowed to heavily hybridise. 

Have you considered also adding stiktos to your collection? I believe they are a recognised species of the splendens complex but seem like the others, to be very difficult to find in their pure form.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am only allowed two tanks I am there already.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I also forgot to mention stiktos too. This type is rare that will be one of the collection pair too


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck with your plans. I am trying acquire as many breeding pairs of coccina complex species as I can. It's hard as quarantine regulations are so strict here and hardly anyone bothers importing them in. They would rather just go through the wholesaler who can't guarantee pairs. 

Your imbellis male is really nice (if that is him in your display picture). One of the nicest examples I have seen for a while.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Pure betta splendens are very common here.They only cost 1 dollar.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are some wild betta splendens i bought
























correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Those most likely have domestic blood in them. But they are a great deal and look great.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1353841083
How about this guy?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Here are some wild betta splendens i bought
> View attachment 68420
> 
> 
> ...


first picture guy might be a splenden mix for sure 
sorry, but i dont think those are wild they may have wild blood in them but they dont show any characteristic that says they are wild. As you can see my picture (my wild caught Splenden) the dorasl fin has stripes witch indicates wild and wild bettas are much lighter


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1353841083
> How about this guy?


this guy is pure wild as you can tell from the dorsal fin stripes
Wild splenden have red cheeks and red tails with light red bodys 
wild Imbellis have green/emerald cheeks with red tip at the botton of the anal fin and red moon shape at the end of the caudal fin 
if you google wild bettas check out everyone of those bettas dorsal fins they all have stripes


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> first picture guy might be a splenden mix for sure
> sorry, but i dont think those are wild they may have wild blood in them but they dont show any characteristic that says they are wild. As you can see my picture (my wild caught Splenden) the dorasl fin has stripes witch indicates wild and wild bettas are much lighter


 Is that your Betta?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is that your Betta?


Yes sir he is mine hes a wild caught splenden


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He looks nice. Where was the pic taken? How dies he act different than captive? Is he shy? Does he have a name?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> So im starting my collection of bettas from the splenden complex group. First pair is Wild Imbellis(witch i already have). Second pair is Wild Guitar Smaragdina (Buying at the moment) Third will be Mahachai(searching for it) and last Wild Splenden full blood from the wild(also Searching) this will be my collection. I will post picture when i have the whole set


I may have a lead for you on the Mahachai. There is a lady in my city that breeds them and she is an awesome fish keeper. Only problem may be that we are in Canada.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they purebreds?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes they are purebreds. The Mahachai is a very endangered species in the wild.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they the brackish ones?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You may find this article on the Mahachai interesting.

http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/articles/bettas_in_peril_Mahachai_griffin.html


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love them.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> He looks nice. Where was the pic taken? How dies he act different than captive? Is he shy? Does he have a name?


Much much more shy then regular show bettas. these will run away if you reach your head out to just even look at them 
you have to let them get use to you or give them a environment that they can easy hide


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is he named?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> I may have a lead for you on the Mahachai. There is a lady in my city that breeds them and she is an awesome fish keeper. Only problem may be that we are in Canada.


its all good i already have one person to contact if i need it one. i'll just tell that person to go catch it for me when i need it


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is he named?


hes got no name you got a name for him?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Something Asian.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> its all good i already have one person to contact if i need it one. i'll just tell that person to go catch it for me when i need it


Yeah its nice to have a good Thai connection. I am going to take a trip there in 2013 and maybe do some fishing myself.
Good luck on your project. Very cool!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

To keep them as pets? Sounds like a lot of permits. Even in the Wild hybrids are more common than you think.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Something Asian.


hahahahaa i was thinking red ranger


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love that.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

these still would require a minimum of 10g tank? id love to get a wild betta but i dont think i can find a place for the tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I kept three imbellis in a 12x12x12 inch tank that was heavily planted up with java moss and provided plenty of hiding space. They got along fine aside from the occasional display and sparring match. 

However, for a smaller pair of wild bettas I always think 10 gallons is a good starting point. Wild bettas can get tetchy with each other (particularly pre-spawning) and so you want the space for them to be able to get away from each other. Also if they do breed and you can't get all the fry out, it gives you some wriggle room in regards to maintaining water quality and giving the fry somewhere to hide.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the easiest wild type?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What is the easiest wild type?


Stiktos would be the easiest type to keep in a group. Males only flare very rare that they will fight. But stiktos are rare in the wild


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean to care for.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> first picture guy might be a splenden mix for sure
> sorry, but i dont think those are wild they may have wild blood in them but they dont show any characteristic that says they are wild. As you can see my picture (my wild caught Splenden) the dorasl fin has stripes witch indicates wild and wild bettas are much lighter


What exactly did you mean by lighter? The bettas in Fabian's pictures look like they are a lighter color to me??


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I mean to care for.


any bettas from the splenden complex group is easy to care for im not sure about others such as mouth brooders. they are the hard ones to care for cause they are ph sensitive unlike the splenden complex group


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> What exactly did you mean by lighter? The bettas in Fabian's pictures look like they are a lighter color to me??


you might have to have kepted wilds for you to know wat im talking about 
but my pictures might shed some light on his bettas if its wild or not.

Due to the fact that @Fabins bettas have pure blood splendens characteristic in them im going to use one of my pure bloods and his betta to use as an example. I hope you dont mine me drawing on your bettas Fabin


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay, so the wilds have a lot less iridesence on the body?

EDIT: I dont see the difference in the caudal fins  could you explain please?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

In the wild,the caudal looks like a spade.
@Setsuna,do you have a female with him?
I think i can catch some wilds here in my area.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I see about the spade, but I meant the redness...


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh okay, so the wilds have a lot less iridesence on the body?
> 
> EDIT: I dont see the difference in the caudal fins  could you explain please?


Yes, they have alot less and as far as the caudal fin goes splendens dont show alot of those lines in the caudal fins not sure if you know wat i mean but just compare my fishes fin to fabins bettas fin


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> In the wild,the caudal looks like a spade.
> @Setsuna,do you have a female with him?
> I think i can catch some wilds here in my area.


Im very sure that you can just search in dirty creeks and dead dirty waters you will find some imbellis no doubt about that


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Yes, they have alot less and as far as the caudal fin goes splendens dont show alot of those lines in the caudal fins not sure if you know wat i mean but just compare my fishes fin to fabins bettas fin


Do you mean the wilds have less iridescent rays on the caudal fin?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Do you mean the wilds have less iridescent rays on the caudal fin?


Lol i will edit pictures to show you later right now im on my iphone


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay lol thanks for helping me. I have always wanted to know the difference between wilds and domestic plakats...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is Betta ibanorum in splendens group?
One of my friend caught one at a peat swamp area.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Is Betta ibanorum in splendens group?
> One of my friend caught one at a peat swamp area.


no, they are not the splenden complex groups is consist of Splenden, Mahachai, Imbellis, Smaragdina, and Stiktos all of these are bubble nester's


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I kept three imbellis in a 12x12x12 inch tank that was heavily planted up with java moss and provided plenty of hiding space. They got along fine aside from the occasional display and sparring match.
> 
> However, for a smaller pair of wild bettas I always think 10 gallons is a good starting point. Wild bettas can get tetchy with each other (particularly pre-spawning) and so you want the space for them to be able to get away from each other. Also if they do breed and you can't get all the fry out, it gives you some wriggle room in regards to maintaining water quality and giving the fry somewhere to hide.


thank you, looks like wild betta will remain a dream for me. no space for a 10g. though its a very nicely colored betta.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Is Betta ibanorum in splendens group?
> One of my friend caught one at a peat swamp area.


you live in Malaysia right? bettas should be easy for to get cause they are native there especially wild ones


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Okay lol thanks for helping me. I have always wanted to know the difference between wilds and domestic plakats...


okay ask your questions about wilds but list the questions by numbers that way i can answer them easier


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

1.do wilds have a few green iridesent scales on the dorsal half of their body?
2. Do the tails and anal fins always have mostly red?
3. Do the tails have green rays on them? 
4. Do you think the common domestic blue betta you see in pet stores looks very different from a wild caught/wild type? How?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How easy are B.Imbellis?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

*1.Do wilds have a few green iridescent scales on the dorsal half of their body?
*The ones that I've seen with iridescent is Imbellis and Stiktos the rest has little iridescent or only color only and they are just very light in color. Wild bettas are mostly dull due to the pure blood of them they are not as colorfull like show bettas
*2.Do the tails and anal fins always have mostly red?*
The ones that i have seen with red on the anal and caudal fin are Imbellis and Splenden. Smaragdina has kinda like a rainbow emerald color on them. Mahachai has like an emerald color all over. Stiktos has almost the same as mahachais
*3.Do the tails have green rays on them? *
Imbellis, Mahachai, splenden, and Stiktos has it. Smaragdina dont have it. Smaragdina had like an orange ray
*4.Do you think the common domestic blue betta you see in pet stores looks very different from a wild caught/wild type? How?*
Yes, i think they are very different. Due to the difference in characteristic that wild bettas have and show bettas have. Show bettas are much more colorfull and more color variety's and tails. Show bettas are either one full color or mixed colors as for wild bettas will only stay the same with the same things


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How easy are B.Imbellis?


they are like any other bettas to but because of the fact that they are wild they are very shy maybe not for farm breed ones but for wild caught bettas they are very shy and lose color very fast if you startle them


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So wild are scared of you and captive bred are not? Care like PH hardiness are B.Imbellis good pets or very hard?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a pair of betta smaragdina and two pairs of imbellis. I keep each species in their own 20 gallon long NPT.

*1.do wilds have a few green iridesent scales on the dorsal half of their body?*
There are over 50 species of bettas so yes some of them do, some don't. Some have iridescence in different colors. Metallic colors in betta splendens were originally sourced from wild splendens complex fish. Generally most species are dull with one or two very vibrant areas, typically in the fins or gills.
*2. Do the tails and anal fins always have mostly red?*
No, red is common in splendens complex species and in several other complexes, but individuals within these species can have no red at all. I have seen imbellis and mahachai that were only black and blue. My smaragdina male has very little red and my female is solid brown.
*3. Do the tails have green rays on them? *
No, not always. They could be only red or blue or back or a mix.
*4. Do you think the common domestic blue betta you see in pet stores looks very different from a wild caught/wild type? How?*
Yes, very. It's obvious to me that wild betta species have features designed for function and survival over looks. Domestic bettas have large, flowy fins that impede movement and camouflage, plus color combinations and body shapes that have been introduced through artificial selection. Also many wild species are differently sized, some regularly getting over 3 inches long. Others are smaller, and others are mouthbrooders with jutting underbites that look very different from bubblenester mouths.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> So wild are scared of you and captive bred are not? Care like PH hardiness are B.Imbellis good pets or very hard?


yes wild are much more scared of you then home breeds because wilds grow up in the wild they dont know about humans untill they are caught as for home breed or farm breed who feeds them?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

babystarz said:


> I have a pair of betta smaragdina and two pairs of imbellis. I keep each species in their own 20 gallon long NPT.
> 
> *1.do wilds have a few green iridesent scales on the dorsal half of their body?*
> There are over 50 species of bettas so yes some of them do, some don't. Some have iridescence in different colors. Metallic colors in betta splendens were originally sourced from wild splendens complex fish. Generally most species are dull with one or two very vibrant areas, typically in the fins or gills.
> ...


id like to see your wild pairs


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> So wild are scared of you and captive bred are not? Care like PH hardiness are B.Imbellis good pets or very hard?


No not necessarily. I have seen wild caught fish that were just fine with people, and some of my captive bred fish are very shy and one is terrified of me. Some species are more prone to shyness than others.

Imbellis do not need low pH to do well, some wild species do but my imbellis live in 7.8ish water and they're just fine. I think wilds are good pets, but they are prone to jumping so you can never leave gaps in tank covers. They also really need air-driven sponge filters as opposed to the water intake filters common in pet stores, because most wild bettas are from slow-moving streams and stagnant ponds. I try to mimic a natural habitat as closely as possible, so I use natural Indian almond leaf litter, plants common to Malaysia and Thailand, and snails and driftwood. Wilds like to have places where they can hide completely out of sight too, so I make creative use of flower pots and jars.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> id like to see your wild pairs


I will have pics as soon as I can find my camera. It got lost in all of the stuff I was unpacking when I moved.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I might get into a little Imbellis and some more. I would prefer to have show Bettas. Fighter type looks interesting. How much of a personanality do wild have?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I might get into a little Imbellis and some more. I would prefer to have show Bettas. Fighter type looks interesting. How much of a personanality do wild have?


They definitely have their own individual personalities. For example, of my 4 albimarginata, one is the bossy dominant male, one is a very curious and bold female, one is a timid female and one is a small but rambunctious male that gets picked on by the others.

I don't really pay attention to whether my wilds are show bettas because survival and continuation of the species takes precedent. If they're healthy and alert they're breeding material.

In terms of how the fish get along, I've noticed that non-splendens complex bettas seem to do better than imbellis or smaragdina in a community setting.

Definitely look at all of the wild species, not just splendens complex. There are some really fun fish in the other complexes that aren't high maintenance at all.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I might get into a little Imbellis and some more. I would prefer to have show Bettas. Fighter type looks interesting. How much of a personanality do wild have?


Imbellis is the most colorfull of the wild types from the splenden complex group. Fighters are just crazy and ugly looking (to me) and wild types are just very shy and take a while to get use to the place that they are placed in but when they get use to the place that they live in they show wonderful colors


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to show a few Bettas. I would love a few wild types. A fighter sounds interesting. Having a wild type Betta in a large tank would be fun.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Imbellis is the most colorfull of the wild types from the splenden complex group. Fighters are just crazy and ugly looking (to me) and wild types are just very shy and take a while to get use to the place that they are placed in but when they get use to the place that they live in they show wonderful colors


This is very true, it took my smaragdina male a couple of months to start feeling comfortable and he went from a dull pale beige to having royal blue iridescence in between his scales and pretty blue/green on his face. The female still doesn't show herself very often. Many of these species also look best in a blackwater environment, it tends to bring out their iridescence layers better than bright lighting and clear water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am getting Carter IAL.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some of my wilds are very tame, some of my wilds are a bit more skittish. Best thing you can do to get your wilds tame is to feed them with something like tweezers so that they can quickly realise that your presence is not something to be afraid of. 

Wild bettas have as much personality as a normal splendens, it is just more subdued because they are a little more cautious. Some of mine will do the wiggle dance when they see me coming with their blackworms while others like to hang around my hand and the siphon when I clean their tank. 

Probably the most high maintenance complex is the one I keep. They really do require a very low pH to be happy and as I have recently discovered are quite prone to velvet, particularly older juveniles. You will not have much success with spawning or keeping these species if their parameters are off.

However, many of the unimaculata complex bettas (excluding macrostoma) are quite tolerable of different conditions and some even prefer a slightly higher pH.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Hei,i found some wild mahachai from someone in my country.
(http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0151926662622814_739798767_n.jpg&size=800,600)
I'm not sure if they are pure blood but at least you know.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

(http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...599509&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf)Here'es another one.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Hei,i found some wild mahachai from someone in my country.
> (http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0151926662622814_739798767_n.jpg&size=800,600)
> I'm not sure if they are pure blood but at least you know.


yea this guy is a pure blood just by looking at him


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> (http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...599509&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf)Here'es another one.


Hey fabin these 2 are pure bloods you should buy them if you like them


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Hey fabin these 2 are pure bloods you should buy them if you like them


Nope,i'm just helping you search some wilds.He ships overseas.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I can help you finding some wilds.Lots of my friends sells them,but i'm not sure if they ship overseas.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> I can help you finding some wilds.Lots of my friends sells them,but i'm not sure if they ship overseas.


Ooohhh lol i though you was looking for yourself


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you ever gone to Asia and collected your own Bettas?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Have you ever gone to Asia and collected your own Bettas?


Dream vacation!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its expensive though.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Id love to do that somday maybe in come tax season lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Id love to do that somday maybe in come tax season lol


 If your beginer would you reccomend Hybrid Imbellis?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If your beginer would you reccomend Hybrid Imbellis?


In my opinion hybrid or not its still the samething bettas will always be bettas the only thing that differs is wilds are much more shy but just put them in a planted tank then your fish will have full color but they will mostly likely run and hide when you check up on them thats all


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> In my opinion hybrid or not its still the samething bettas will always be bettas the only thing that differs is wilds are much more shy but just put them in a planted tank then your fish will have full color but they will mostly likely run and hide when you check up on them thats all


I agree. Hybrids wouldn't be any easier than pure imbellis. Imbellis really do act very much like splendens, so the jump between them isn't a big one. They are an excellent starting species in wilds.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could one live in a five gallon Ph 7.6 with IAL?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Could one live in a five gallon Ph 7.6 with IAL?


Yes, absolutly no problem they can live a a 1 gal with IAL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can they take regular food?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If they are tank raised they will probably be more than happy with pelleted/regular foods. 

All my homebred fish take pellets as that is what I switched them over onto.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Can they take regular food?


Its the samething as a regular splenden betta nothing different everything is the same they dont mind eating pellets or live food i much prefer live food but like i said pellets are find too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What about care of fighting Bettas?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you talking about actual fighting strain betta splendens? Their care isn't going to be any different from that of normal splendens.

Really most commonly kept and bred wild bettas are fairly tolerant of water conditions and diet. Only real exceptions are wild-caught and the coccina complex of wilds.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What about care of fighting Bettas?


Well its the same thing also as far as feeding and caring but you cannot put a pair in a tank or the other will surely die unless your breeding and separating the female till the nest is ready. Fighters are much much more aggressive and mean


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they still easy to care for?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

None of the fish listed on this are especially difficult to care for. Most wild betta species do tend to prefer water that is soft-neutral, but tank-raised fish are generally less fussy.

Fighter strain bettas are generally easier to care for than most domesticated splendens because they are as tough as boots. 

Even the 'difficult' species of wild bettas were easy enough for me as a novice to successfully own and breed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where would I get a fighter type Betta?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Where would I get a fighter type Betta?


heres a good place where they sell fighters but very pricey. it might cost you $100+
http://www.fighterbetta.com/stock.html


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I get a five gallon I would save up it sounds worth it to me. I could ban all my christmas and birthday money to get it. I fell in love with the cheap ones I wonder if they willl eagerly greet me. I am still deciding though. This will be a rescue right?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If I get a five gallon I would save up it sounds worth it to me. I could ban all my christmas and birthday money to get it. I fell in love with the cheap ones I wonder if they willl eagerly greet me. I am still deciding though. This will be a rescue right?


Lol if you consider it that then yea


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do they have personality?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do they have personality?


Not sure i never had one before but im sure they do


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love there looks and I could build a very natural looking tank.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love there looks and I could build a very natural looking tank.


Kool bro go for it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks I am really hoping to get that 5 gallon for Christmas.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thanks I am really hoping to get that 5 gallon for Christmas.


When you do get the tank and the pair let us know your experience with them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I may or may not get the tank. I cant believe I have to pay 60.00$ but good Bettas are worth it.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

My imbellis males flaring https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bRHtKp6mPU


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rats not getting the tank.


----------

